# Compax on Craigslist SF Bay area



## KingSized HD (Nov 23, 2021)

Heads up...$250...I just posted this thread. I don't know the owner. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/index/stuff-on-ebay-craigslist-facebook.20/


----------



## Mercian (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, @KingSized HD 

Original paint, balloon tyres, badge, reinforced frame, so 1944 or 45, most likely 45 with the chrome crank.

Nice (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

